# .22 caliber air rifle question



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I know the .22 is the one go to rifle for dispatching game in a trap.

Here is my question has anybody ever used a .22 air rifle to dispatch game? They seem to do pretty well for small game hunting but wasn't sure if a air rifle would work for trapping. So would like to hear your thoughts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that if is powerful enough and the pellets are tough enough it would do fine. It shouldn't matter how that piece of lead get moving that fast... as long as it does and hold together when it hits.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I would think that if is powerful enough and the pellets are tough enough it would do fine. It shouldn't matter how that piece of lead get moving that fast... as long as it does and hold together when it hits.










900 fps apx is adequate enough considering caliber and especially the distance of being in a trap.


----------

